# NHB Civic Type R - Wet Sand!!



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

*NHB Civic Type R Premier - Wet Sand!! - New Wheel Refurb Pics.*

Honda Civic Type R Detail

Having bought this from a Honda dealer 3 months ago I have never been happy with the state of the bodywork from day 1. So rather than the dealer making it worse I decided to buy it with the intension to sort it myself and use the poor bodywork as a way to reduce the price of the car.

*Arches, Wheels & Brake Callipers*

Arches pressure washed then soaked in G101, brushed in then rinsed.



















Callipers cleaned in the same way, sanded then primed & painted.



















Wheels are going away on Monday for a refurb so they were just washed & waxed.










*Wash*

Car was given a first snow foam of G101 to strip existing wax, second snow foam of maxi suds, whole car sprayed with Iron X then washed using 2bm & sonus wash mitt. When inside the car was clayed using CYC mild clay and Megs Last Touch.










*Paint Touch Up & Wet Sanding*

Before this I had my local paint shop make me up a small tub of Nighthawk Black paint to use to fill all the stone chips and deep scratches that were on the car. The bonnet was covered in stone chips so all of these had to be filled and allowed to dry. Any larger scratches around the car were also filled at this point as well. Once the paint was dry the high spots were wet sanded flush using Megs uni-grit 2500 & 3000. All the other deep scratches were tackled in the same way with PTG readings being monitored as I went so no to go too far.

Bonnet:










Scratch on Bonnet:










After:










Front Passenger Arch: smart repair that looked terrible:










Removed:










After:










Drivers Door:










After:










Drivers Arch:










After:










*Machine Polish*

After the wet sanding the sand marks had to be machine polished out as well as the paint corrected to get rid of all swirls & RDS. Using a sonus sfx 2 & 3M waffle finishing pads with megs 205 & Menzerna polishes I managed to correct the paint to point where I was happy.

50/50:










*LSP Prep*

With all the wet sanding and machine polishing the car was now covered in dust so it had to be PW again.
Car dried with drying towels and Megs Last Touch.
Back inside again the whole car was given an IPA wipe down to remove any oils/polish missed.



















*LSP*

Zymol HD Clense applied then two layers of Zymol Concours applied.










*Other Stuff*

Tyres treated with Megs tyre shine, glass cleaned with rain - x, interior hoovered, exhaust polished with Megs metal polish.

*New Bits*

I also had a few new bits to fit: JVC double din headunit, new reg plates, white LED number plate bulbs, new pollen filters & new tax disc holder.



















*Finished Pics*

More pics to follow after wheel refurb



















NEW PICS AFTER REFURB


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

great job fella, great turnaround.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 23, 2010)

Great to see a fellow Nighthawk Black EP3 owner! Fantastic Results mate and great write-up!!!!


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

That looks great, always loved the EP3 Type R and that has come up really well, a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great write up! Well done on doing all the other bits too! Very nice motor


----------



## james243 (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks fantastic !

I miss mine ....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Fantastic work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mkht78 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great work there! I too, own a civic type r but the later model (FN2) in crystal black. Just a question with regards to fixing that smart repair. I have a number of these on my car an some are horrendus! What did you do to get rid of these?


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

mkht78 said:


> Great work there! I too, own a civic type r but the later model (FN2) in crystal black. Just a question with regards to fixing that smart repair. I have a number of these on my car an some are horrendus! What did you do to get rid of these?


Removed the repair via wet sand, polished to reveal the initial damage, touch up paint/primer used in several layers to fill up damage, lightly (very lightly) wet sanded back to a suitable finish then a final polish.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats one of the best honda civic type r's i have seen, the car virtually looks brand new.

My friend, what did you use on the callipers, spray paint or paint in a tub, applied though a paint brush.

The calipers on your car make a massive difference now.

I really like your civic type r.

Thanks for sharing on here, and have a fab weekend.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Excellent work mate! Always loved my EP3.


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

First class job

What paint you use for the brakes ?

oooppps just seen post #11


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

great work..

calipers look good.

and i always thought the ep3 was the best shape of type r civics.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nicw work. Looks so much better now


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

if you werent so far away i would ask you to my stone chips on mine its the same as yours mate top turn around


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

What an awesome turn around on a great car.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats one of the best honda civic type r's i have seen, the car virtually looks brand new.
> 
> My friend, what did you use on the callipers, spray paint or paint in a tub, applied though a paint brush.
> 
> ...





Soapie said:


> First class job
> 
> What paint you use for the brakes ?
> 
> oooppps just seen post #11


Calipers were painted with a 1/2" brush.

I used hammerite smooth primer first off, allowed to dry then again hammerite smooth silver was used. Once that was dry the "type" & "R" was painted with red and black hammerite with the smallest brush you have ever seen!

I have found using the primer extends the life and looks of the calipers. The calipers on my RX8 lasted 3 years before they needed recoating compared to my 206 which needed done again after a year as no primer was used.

Hope that helps :thumb:

Thanks all for your comments, makes the long hours worth it. :detailer:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cracking job, good choice on screen as well the jvc sit well in that model honda


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

justina3 said:


> cracking job, good choice on screen as well the jvc sit well in that model honda


Yeah, i am happy with it now it is in.

It was a pain taking half my dash apart to get it in tho!


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning work there Andy - really looking fine! :thumb:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

don't understand why you waxed the wheels when you then proceeded to cover them in G101 and foam which by your own admission was to strip wax off the car? Apart from that it looks cracking


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

petemattw said:


> don't understand why you waxed the wheels when you then proceeded to cover them in G101 and foam which by your own admission was to strip wax off the car? Apart from that it looks cracking


TBH you are kinda right. The wheels were off because of the brakes getting painted, so when they were off and cleaned it would be pointless not to wax them. As i said they were coming off for a refurb in a week anyway. When the G101 went on it was to the bodywork only, small bits maybe got on the wheels but nothing to worry about. The picture you see is maxi suds foam.

Hope that makes sense.

Anyway, wheels came back from bodyshop today so it will be wheels off again at the weekend for Poorboys wheel sealant treatment.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks great, good work :thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

New pictures of wheel refurb are on page 1.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

nice ! , how does it compare with your old rx8 ?


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice job. Please do consider better tyres though to enjoy the car more.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks spot on mate. Nice buy and turnaround job... I don't know what I'd have done with those scratches. Were they filled, or was that just the stone chips?


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Great turnaround, a finish to be proud of :thumb:


----------



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Fantastic result mate!!! Looking better than new and the calipers and wheels just finish it off nice! Had a milano red ep3 for almost 2 years myself and they are a brilliant car to drive and enjoy...... especially when looking this good!

Phil


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

cleancar said:


> nice ! , how does it compare with your old rx8 ?


The rx8 was faster, but not by much. The civic is far more reliable/less to insure/less to tax/more mpg and you can get 3 sets of golf clubs in the boot!

So an overall win!



Liverpool-Lad said:


> Very nice job. Please do consider better tyres though to enjoy the car more.


Ha, lol.

Yeah they were on the car when i got it, 2 mega budget tyres and 2 avons. Unfortunatly they are all brand new! The car needs new brakes, so once they get done the tyres will be changed for a better brand.

They will be taken care of mate, lol!



McClane said:


> Looks spot on mate. Nice buy and turnaround job... I don't know what I'd have done with those scratches. Were they filled, or was that just the stone chips?


Some scratches were filled buddy but not all of them.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work, especially on the calipers!! :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

who doesnt love a nice shiney honda


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely work mate, what an amazing difference, top stuff :thumb:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Good work mate, sold mine earlier this year after 5 hassle free years good motors:thumb:


----------



## BenB (Jul 6, 2007)

How did you tackle the stonechips? With the layered-up diluted method, or dabbing each one with a microscopic brush!!??!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks spot on buddy, wish you done a how to on the stone chipping, few on mine buggin the **** out of me!..

Fantastic results achieved!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

This thread does not help subdue the strong sensation that i am currently having about these cars and buying one!

Looks totally stunning! 

Well done!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks great. Lovely finish and very impressed with the callipers.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

couped said:


> Looks spot on buddy, wish you done a how to on the stone chipping, few on mine buggin the **** out of me!..
> 
> Fantastic results achieved!


Thanks mate.

There is a guide on here which you can look at, will give you an idea of what to do.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965



BenB said:


> How did you tackle the stonechips? With the layered-up diluted method, or dabbing each one with a microscopic brush!!??!


Stonechips done with the worlds smallest paint brush mate!

I removed about 80% of them doing it this way.



Tomm said:


> This thread does not help subdue the strong sensation that i am currently having about these cars and buying one!
> 
> Looks totally stunning!
> 
> Well done!


Thanks mate.

If your looking for a reliable car with the sporty looks and has 200bhp, this is one that is well up there!

If your budget stretches try and get yourself as low milage premier as you can get, they will hold their value alot better.

There is a company on pistonheads "civic type r & mr2 specialists" from Leeds who always seem to have mint examples for sale.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/list.asp?d=7715


----------

